# DIY hang on back filter!!!!! garbage can style



## jackalope5000 (Jul 23, 2013)

Check out my HOB filter design. Let me know what you think


----------



## Luminescent (Aug 14, 2013)

jackalope5000 said:


> Check out my HOB filter design. Let me know what you think


Excellent. I love seeing DIY like this. 
I was lucky enough to work at a place in the 1980's where the owner was fearless about importing 'market new' fish, hardware, etc and so we had one of the first Reef systems - probably in our State. Of course the thing was so expensive that no one could afford one- even with our deep discount.

So the next week there was a run by us employees on tempered tanks (mine was Oceanic) and 40+ gallon breeders for sumps along with all the odds'n'ends. Mine also incorporated a trash can.

As long as you follow the rules of nature and natural chemistry- you got it licked.


----------

